# 6" or 8" Nils?



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Going to get a Nils hand auger. Cabelas sold out of the 6", but has the 8" in store.

Is the 8" noticeably more difficult/tiring after drilling a few holes then the 6"?


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Its a Nils!!! they are just BAD to the BONE all around! i run the 6" never had the 8 but i would guess it would still cut like butter, maybe not like a 6" but BUTTER just the same. I'f you get the 8 inch, let me know how it does because I was thinking of getting another one.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

I went from an 8" eskimo to a 6" Nils and it was a night and day difference. An 8" nils should be much better than an 8" eskimo, and a 6" Nils is a lot better than an 8" Nils (do the math, you're cutting A LOT less ice with the 6" hole). The general rule of thumb is go with the smallest size that you'll feel comfortable with, for me that's a 6".


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Rspeters said:


> I went from an 8" eskimo to a 6" Nils and it was a night and day difference. An 8" nils should be much better than an 8" eskimo, and a 6" Nils is a lot better than an 8" Nils (do the math, you're cutting A LOT less ice with the 6" hole). The general rule of thumb is go with the smallest size that you'll feel comfortable with, for me that's a 6".


Yeah..8" is cutting almost 2x's the amount of ice. I want the 6" but I can't find one local to go buy tomorrow....only the 8".


----------



## Antlers&Fish (Nov 21, 2013)

I think most people like the 6 inch better in the long run. The difference will wear on ya after 4-6 holes when the blades dull alittle. Not many places in Utah that you must have a 8 inch cut. Fished the ice last year on bear lake and my 6 inch work just fine. Caught some great macs.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Rspeters said:


> I went from an 8" eskimo to a 6" Nils and it was a night and day difference. An 8" nils should be much better than an 8" eskimo, and a 6" Nils is a lot better than an 8" Nils (do the math, you're cutting A LOT less ice with the 6" hole). The general rule of thumb is go with the smallest size that you'll feel comfortable with, for me that's a 6".


Yep.

I also went from a 8" Eskimo to a 6" Nils; well worth the money. It's a well-designed and efficient auger and what I use if walking a long ways.

6" is all you need in most cases.

.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Fish Tech just got in a shipment of the 6"ers....good timing!


----------

